# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Van de ene dag op de andere...

## Vic

Van de ene dag op de andere, wil mijn vrouw niets meer, geen aanrakingen, geen kus, niets....

Wij hebben een slechte financiële periode achter de rug, en klimmen net uit dat financiële dal, met heel veel leuke vooruitzichten, en dan ineens dit gedrag?

Ik ben de makkelijkste niet, vlak mezelf zeker niet uit. Heb af en toe best (te) heftig gereageerd op situaties. Onmacht en frustratie zijn daar de grondleggers, denk ik.

Wie heeft (een pasklaar??!!) antwoord, of tips hoe ik dit kan of moet aanpakken.
Ik wil mij vrouw zeker niet kwijt, en zij geeft wel die signalen...


Vic

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Vic,

Wat vervelend dat je vrouw van de een op andere dag opeens helemaal niets meer wilt, ik heb een paar links naar andere posts die oa ook hiermee te maken hebben, wellicht kun je er iets uithalen, dit zijn de links: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10940 , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5616 , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11011 , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2613 .
Dit zijn natuurlijk niet allemaal precies dezelfde problemen, maar in deze topics zijn al flink wat tips voorbij gekomen, wellicht heb je er iets aan!

Heb je al geprobeerd een goed gesprek met haar te houden? Vraag om duidelijkheid! Wáárom reageert ze zo, wat is er precies gebeurd dat ze geen zin meer heeft, en wat kun jíj doen om het te veranderen. Probeer achter de antwoorden op deze vragen te komen dmv een goed gesprek. Bij dit soort gevallen is praten toch echt het sleutelwoord!

Succes, en hou je ons op de hoogte?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

